# New to MT



## AndyP38 (May 22, 2010)

Hello everyone:

My name is Andy.  I recently moved from Gillette, Wyoming to Mt. Pleasant Michigan.  I am an orange belt in Modern Arnis.  My instructor in Gillette was Master David Johnston.  I am currently seeking a new instructor in Mt. Pleasant, but not having any luck.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciate.  I hope to get to know some or all of you.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## stickarts (May 22, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## morph4me (May 22, 2010)

Hello Andy, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Malleus (May 22, 2010)

Welcome on board man! I'm afraid I'm not from the U.S. so I can't really help with your training problem, but I'd be surprised if there was no-one around here who could steer you in the right direction.

Take care, and enjoy!


----------



## bluekey88 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboaed Andy.


----------



## 72ronin (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (May 25, 2010)

Other than welcoming you to MT I cannot be of much help in your search, I live in Ohio..


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 25, 2010)

I am no help in that arena, but welcome to MT!


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

:asian: Welcome! :asian:


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------

